# Wolf Wing - Adding onto my Space Wolves



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everone

Now first thing first. For those who have been follow my Dark Eldar log, there still on going, due to the weather the UK had though out this month it did slow me down. However they all do have that least some fourm of paint on them & are past the blue armour phase which has been the longest bit of painting my Dark Eldar force

So hope to get back to them in a bit & get them finish.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=74989

Now onto the Space Wolves.

With Christmas been & gone, I got a good haul being a Wolf Wing army. I been a big fan of the Space Wolves as they fit with many area of the hobby I enjoy, the main one being conversion.
It why I am a big fan of Chaos Marines, mainly Iron Warriors which I seem to have made my name with on the fourms & tournament scene, as I like to convert.
Sort of why I pray for a codex Legion to make all Nine legion, not like current where it will be same list as my IW but diffrent colour.


With the release of the current codex this has open up so many list out there. I have already collect a Space Wolves force that was aim for this year tournament session, which saw me walk away with:

ELG Counter Attack - Played chose for best army, 9th overall game side
Stirling Wargaming Rapid Fire - 2nd player chose for best army, 19th overall game side
Throne of Skulls Nov - Top 10 for best armies, 9th Space Wolves player.

But like I said the codex offer a lot on the list. Which led to this project log, then hopeful I'll have my 13th Company army planned in the near future.

But for now, this will be a log on my Wolf Wing force, a army of all Terminators. On top of that, only Wolf Guards can be arm with Terminators armour, well out side of the HQ chose of course. Wolf Guards are ment to be hero's in there own right, with many saga's, deed & there names legand among the Imperial.
As such, they should be model in this way as hero, those who stand out among mere mortals.

So here some photos to get thing started.

My Space Wolves force from the Throne of Skulls tournament in Nov










Throne of Skulls award










ELG award










So the Wolf wing army will be a add on to this army. So that both can be use together, mix the units up to try out diffrent army build. To try help make each Terminators stand out, I have been looking that the Space Hulk models are they are brillaint & offer a lot of idea. Like wise be a fair few trophies as it is Space Wolves & dose not look out of place, as my Tournament SW army already has a few trophies of note worth oppent/armies I have fought in the past year of gaming useing the Wolves.

First Wolf Guard



















As said one of the main source for idea is the Space Hulk models. Upon seen one of the Hulk model having a scanner in his power fist. I though it would be cool. I bought the Space Hulk terminator I needed for this conversion on ebay which only cost me £5 (when in the past they where £40).

While the head is from the Raven Guard captain from Forge World. Just I find the current tactical marines bare heads to be flat & lack detail. I preffer the bare heads that where use during the 3rd ed era for the Tactical Marines & Assault marine set, along with the Space Wolves bare head. Also the FW stuff has a lot of great detail I am looking for.

Assault Cannon



















As said I want to add trophies into my Wolf Guard terminators. So far they are

Gaunt head - This is base upon my GW manger Nids force as so far I seem to have been the only person to defeat them. They are shown though out my Space Wolves force that I tooken though out the tournament session.

Dark Angel icon - Hopeful the second photo show this, but on the assault cannon. I have added a Dark Angel icon, this is to mock my oppent who just got back into the hobby with his Dark Angels.
I did not got for a helmet as I felt that useing a Imperial/brother in arm it would not be right. So use a Dark Angels icon, to show those time when the DA & SW do battle each other.

I am hoping to green stuff a beard onto him as well. I want to learn how to sculpt as it a area I lack in.

Assault Cannon WG w/Squad










Wolf Priest










I made this model a good few months ago, as the idea for the conversion came from George Dellapina Deathwing Chaplain which you can see here

http://the-dark-templar.blogspot.com/2010/02/dellapina-deathwing.html

I though I would add this Wolf Priest model to my 1500pts list, just so I can finish painting the model & so he is in the army in the event I ever need to use a Wolf Priest in games. So still a lot of work need to be done painting wise. Also as you will see with the lack of a shoulder pad, as I like to use the molded Shoulder pads, use them though out my Tourny Space Wolves force, so doing the same for my Wolf Wing force.

Auspex Wolf Guard



















Upon the first conversion shown above. I though it would be cool to do another one but with the Auspex.

Hopeful the photo will show, but I'm working on a bionic eye from scratch. It still need to be green stuff. 

Wolf Guard w/Power Weapon



















As said I'm useing a few of the Space Hulk models for idea, for this wolf guard I been check the model Brother Deino (the one well know for his markman skills).

http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=67730&d=1250926835



















Like Brother Deino & I said about adding honour & trophies. Going to try add a few bullet to show the markman honour that can be seen in codex Space Marines, think I'll be useing the bullets from the Ork Boyz range.

Like wise I still got a few trophies to add onto this Wolf Guard.

The squad he will be part off










As said I want each & ever Wolf Guard to try & stand out as they are heros in there own right, lot of saga's & honours to there names. So I model one of my Wolf Guard a while back base upon a Skald, a story teller, one who carry the saga's & deed of my army into the hart of battle.



















Again this model like my Wolf Priest was built & painted a while ago. So added him so I can get the model fully painted & finish.

Finial a undercaoted version of Logan










I use the FW conversion pack, Grey Knight arm for the Storm Bolter & then the standard Wolf Guard terminators set.

So that it for now, as said got another five Wolf Guards left to build, then to just tide up the rest with trophies, honour marking or just to have them ready for undercaoting. Hope to get undercaoting done ether Sat or Sunday so I am ready to start painting next week.
Also ment to say with the base, they will be green stuff to fill in the slate & to add a bit of texture before putting the sand onto them before undercaoting.

Next update should hopeful be tomorrow afternoon as said just have the five Wolf Guards to make. Then it will all be about painting after words.

IP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

That's some pretty nice painting. I'll be following this .


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Update

That me mange to get the Wolf Guards force all built, still some stuff like sculpting & honour/trophies still to add on.

Army all together









Logan & the Wolf Priest









1st unit of Wolf Guard Terminators









2nd unit of Wolf Guard Terminators









3rd unit of Wolf Guard Terminators









4th unit of Wolf Guard Terminators









5th unit of Wolf Guard Terminators









So tomorrow I'll add the finish bits from sculpting to the trophies & honour marking. Then Sunday I'm aim to try get the whole army undercaoted.

Happy with how each Wolf Guard turn out.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Love the Wolf Priest... what's his head from?


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

The Wolf Priest is great. I can't wait to see more of this plog.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

very nice looking termies, dark and gritty, how space wolves should look imo


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks everone



CLT40k said:


> Love the Wolf Priest... what's his head from?


The Wolf Skull helmet came from the Wolf Priest Ulrik model.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440279a&prodId=prod1101907



> very nice looking termies, dark and gritty, how space wolves should look imo


Thanks it the same thing everone I talk to that the Throne of Skulls event said, just I alway preffer working with darker colour. My manger trying to get people to commission me to paint a Imperial Fist army.

Just not a fan of bright colour, feel darker colour are more real.

Only thing is, I'll need to think of a way to makeing my 13th Company (when I get around to it) to be a little diffrent colour wise.

IP


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

About time I got some updates

It been a busy week on the painting front, been painting more than I ever have from commission to the Wolf Wing force to many other...many armies I have. Right now, apart from two models, my Wolf Wing army pretty much got there grey armour done along with some highlight.

So this will be good for the 3000pts game I have next week. Of course I'll have my camera to try take a photo of the army as a whole & some bits of the game. Looking forward to the game as I rare play big games, but as long as it 1500pts+ (hate small games below 1500pts, unless it for a 40k double tournament like Conflict Scotland & the 40k Double in Warhammer World) I am not all to bother 

Onto the Wolf Wing.

As per usely the army as a whole










Hopeful some better photos of the Wolves. I been trying diffrent stuff out with the camera as the photo I took this moring where not turing out so well, make the grey armour look terrible. So been trying flash, with out flash, lamp near by. So hopeful this show them a bit better.

Use flash along with a lamp while take the photos. With out flash the photo turn out blurry & way to dark.










Hopeful the trophies I was trying to show last time are a bit sharper










Also the second unit I am working on



















As you will notice my Space Wolves have Black Helmets. I wanted this to be an honour marking toward the Space Wolves Gate of Morkai to show that they fear no death like any good Space Marine, but being Wolves this has a bigger meaning & is a bit more personal.
This is also done on my tournament Wolves. Also just add a bit more to the Wolf army, as each Great Company have there own marks as per there background.

On another note, I should be working on a Wolf Guard Battle Leader soon. He will be needed for the 40k doubles in Warhammer World in Feb (over a monnth for the event).

Right now, one idea I been toying around with. It was to use a normal Mk7 Helmet from the Marines tactical set, but add wolf teeth to the grill area, just to try make him stand out, put fear of Russ & the All father into there foe's & to show the first Wolf he killed in term of join the Space Wolves, when there sent out in Fernis to find the Fang before being made into the all might Space Wolves Marines.

If anyone seen the Golden Daemon Wolf Priest model, the'll know his mask has Wolf Teeth on them, so want to try this idea out. Link was first one I found on google to try give a exsample.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_bt3vK1c2CoA/Sx2nfdzTu8I/AAAAAAAAAps/gDdo3Mg-Doo/s400/Wolf+Priest.jpg

Right now the conversion has hit some problem. But still working away on it & I think I got a way around it.

So for now. I'll be trying to get the last two Wolf Guards painted, so they have there grey armour on. While I'll try another try that converting this Wolf Guard battle leader helmet, as the 40k double event is draw near.

Also on another note my Dark Eldar will be starting back as of next week. I just needed a little break as the blue armour, as cool as it look. It just did my head in a little bit & also with Christmas session was hard to find much time to paint. But I belive if I spend next week on the Dark Eldar I can easily get them out of the way since the longest part, the blue armour is out of the way. Pretty much after that, it take mere min's to paint my Dark Eldar. So exspect a update later next week on the Dark Eldar log as well.

You can find my dark eldar log over here

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=74989

So start on them next week, with the blue armour being out of the way. It will take me mere min's to finish the rest of the army off.


IP


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Sweet man  I ordered some SW the other day so I'll be watching this for some inspiration


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I really like the black helmets on the terminators. It kinda sets them apart from normal terminators


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking good as a start. When it says Wolf King, will you actually be making a Leman Russ model or its just a nick-name for the army? :biggrin:


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

forkmaster said:


> Looking good as a start. When it says Wolf King, will you actually be making a Leman Russ model or its just a nick-name for the army? :biggrin:


Thanks, but I think you've miss read the heading topic, it Wolf Wing, all Terminators like Deathwing force.

Should have a update soon.

IP


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Insane Psychopath said:


> Thanks, but I think you've miss read the heading topic, it Wolf Wing, all Terminators like Deathwing force.
> 
> Should have a update soon.
> 
> IP


Oh yes I did, sorry about that.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

I said I was going to do a update of the Wolf Wing force battle side by side with my Space Wolf tournament force in a epic 3000pts game tonight. Sadly this has not happen due to me being unwell  Lucky the worst of it has been & my oppent mange to re-arrange the game for this Sat, though I think it will be 1500pts. So might bring the Wolf Wing to give them a try out in a game.

So not to happy, but it all fix into fate as it where :lol:

So with me being stuck in the house, I though I'd take some photos. Also spend some time paint later on.

The first unit which is near finish. Just a few bits of detail to do like Viking Runes to act as a ward vs the Warp & a honour mark. While painting wise it just act more as a spot colour to try & draw some attesion to my army due to it being a dark colour.

Also in the background, a Blood Angels assault marine I am painting for a friend due to lossing one of his Assault marine during the Throne of Skulls tournament, then my own Blood Angel (white helmet one) who was done for a painting comp last year in my local GW store.










The other squad which I'll be working on after this update










Army as a whole, it taken me a week & three days worth of painting, people that my local GW & gaming club tend to comment that I am a hobby machine, this rep came about due to being able to paint armies in a fast amount of time. Been know to paint a army in five hours in one single day, somthing I'd not like to go though ever again :lol: Sorry these photos where taken pretty quickly, just took the models out so I can get some work done to them in a few min.





































If that was not enough Space Wolves, I been working on more

A brand new Dreadnought join the ranks. This will be for my tournament force, wanted the Dreadnought to stand out a little more as the Skald/story teller as to my Tournament background for this force.





































I wounder if anyone good with Viking Runes, see if you can guess what this says, don't worry it family friendly/nothing to rude










Some WIP photos before he was painted yesterday





































Finial a model I am just painting to have in my force. The all might Games Day Wolf Priest, this model was trade with by my friend spikyjames (Space Wolves in the What new today log, painted the White Scar for codex Marines, Mentro legion in Apoclypse rule book & Ultramarine in the WD w/Space Hulk)



















It a really nice model & in fact one of the few models I would not convert. Anyone who know me, know I enjoy conversion, well as you can see on this log  But there are a few models like the Wolf Priest that I will not convert or the Limited Ed Emperor Champion.

So that it for now, if I take my Wolf Wing to the rearrange game for Sat, I'll make sure to take my camera with me to try get a army photo & some in-game photos.

IP


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I really love that WP model, but the price some of them are going for on ebay rules it out for the moment. The only thing I'd do to change it is remove that ridiculous grenade launcher thingy under the barrel of the bolt pistol. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Loving these. the painting on those terminators is awesome. And i love that terminator Wolf Priest, might make me something similar! 

will be keeping an eye on this one!

Rev


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Update

Well I been work on my Wolf Wing for a week & a half, been a few dely from fallen on the ice on the 27th & result on me hitting the ground on my right arm. To being unwell last week. But by Russ & the all Father I am near. I am going to aim for Sat afternoon & Sunday to get this army finish off.

Just I like the paint armies, I hate useing unpainted models when in a game as it a good way to put me off. But like everone else (mostly those over 18+) we all have real life stuff from social with our friends, spend time with family, doing none GW stuff or thing like Jobs, meetings, etc.... One my aim with these logs is hopeful to show people with a small amount of time spent per week, you can get a army painted in no time. 
I think I spent about two hour per day I had free & then I'll spend a day that my local GW for the gaming night, but also to get a good amount of painting which usely see a good six hour.
Just as long as people can find a spare 30 min a day even it make a big diffrance to getting those armies painted. Even with the release of the spray gun & wash.

Anyway I said today I would get a update on the Wolf Wing, hopeful in a game. I mange to get a game, sadily not vs the orignaly game against Ultramarine. However another one of my friends was looking for a game with his pre-heresy Luna Wolves. He wanted to try them out under the new Blood Angels codex as he trying to find a away to fit in a full company of Marines in 1750pts. So far he had 81 Marines range from Devastators, Assault & Tactical. So against my 27 Terminators, I was out number one model for ever three of his.

All I can say is, Logan really is among the best specil ch out there. He slaughter squad after squad, held up. Made any save from lascannon, etc... yet ironicly it was Bolter that where my down fall. A old friend of mine put it, make me take a inv or cover save, I am fine. 
Rapid fire the hell out of me, I will fail terrible. By this he ment never fire one Lascannon into my Obliterators for exsample, more dice I had to roll more I would fail. This sadily happen to Logan

Here the photos

When getting my models into there units



















My set up in table quater, d3+2 objects










There 81 Marines in here



















Ture line that!!!!



















Logan taken on all the odds










This is me trying to hold my object that all cost, was very bloody close combat










Logan slow slaughter his way still :lol:










After this photo, I was down to just one Terminators, while my friend Marines where down to 30ish Space Marines.










Army as a whole
































































Never rolled so many 1's for armour saves, Wolf Priest got killed by one phase of shooting for rolling double 1's <_< 

Also a brand new Wolf Guard I am makeing for my tournament Wolves force. Just after many games over the year now, each unit built up it own rep, it own saga & the Wolf Guards as well. So though it was time to do a little update, like wise this Wolf Guard led the Rhino unit in my tournament force, the unit that the Rune Priest is part off. Though be cool to make the Wolf Guard the champion, the person people have to beat in order to face my Rune priest in close combat. 
Like wise I wanted to have a little sub theme that this Wolf Guard was once a memeber of the Deathwatch Kill team, to exsplain about the xeno trophies, one of them being from the new Dark Eldar Raider kit

Sorry just notice the photo blurry 










So as said still got a little bit to paint from the two Launcher Wolf Guards, need to get pack marking onto them. Then Sat afternoon or Sun will see me just tide them up.
Then I'll be looking to add a Rune Priest in terminators armour & possible try make up some Lone Wolves. Was thinking after this game about the use of two Lone Wolves to this Wolf Wing force.

Also I will be looking to start Blood Angels soon, got a lot of conversion idea. Possible be looking to next week & if all gose well, start a log for them.

IP


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Update

Well the two Lone Wolves are near finish, just some gold to paint & to finish of a Ork head that is a trophies



















So far the army has taken two weeks, three week if you included building. But not solid, with Christmas, being unwell & fallen on Ice in Dec hurting my right hand, etc.....

I'm going to get the gold painted tomorrow just before I start on some commission work, Banner for a Dark Angels Librarian model.

Also more photos of the army as a whole




























Finials, I've had to make a new Chooser of Slain for my tournament Space Wolves force. My Space Wolves where taken part in a club challenge (my club vs a store that was close by), which saw my Wolves slaughter the rebal Guards to a mere few tanks.

Was a great game, if it went for another turn I think I could have taken down the last three tanks, as two of them where badly damnge anyway.

Was shock how pee off my Rune Priest was. Basicly any time he try to get into close combat, it finish before he could get in. So he took his anger out on the tanks with his Living Lighting, just rolling lot of 6's for the amount of shots I got, ever shot hit & damnge a tank.

However I knock the Chooser of Slain by mistake in all the hype in the game  We could say it the Rune Priest going bezerker with his shooting of Living Lighting.

So here the brand new one



















For those who have not seen my past topic/post. I went for a Servo Skull over a Crow/bird. Just a lot of the bird lack that detail & look very flat. Like wise I just really like converting Servo Skulls, been doing this for my Iron Warriors & Iron Hands armies.
Might be make some crude Ork version when I get them up & running.

The Servo Skull is
Vampire Count Skeleiton skull
Scout Biker goggles (sp) & Space Marine camera (on the side of one of the helmet)
Auspex (sp) for the metal bit on the right side of the skull
Plastic rods for the wire
Clear Plastic rod to show the skull floating.

So the Wolf Wing pretty much done for now. However there lots to be done for my Space Wolves  
- Rune Priest in terminators armour in the near future for the Wolf Wing
- Make my Wolf Lord in terminators armour. If anyone can let me know about Lukas the Trickster cape if it a single bit & what the detail like as if I seem to rememeber it was Nids creature on it.

My Space Wolves have a few events being
40k Doubles
Throne of Skulls April
Armies on Parade

IP


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Like the chooser marker....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love what you've done with the green axes. I'd rep you if I could.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate, I'm loving the terminators. One day, I'll have as many  

+rep for the Best Painted nomination at the doubles! You deserved it

Rev


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Rev

Really happy to get a second best army nominee in a GW event, first one being Throne of Skulls.

For those that do not know. I took my Space Wolves (not the wolf wing) army to the Warhammer 40k double tournament in Nottingham last weekend there. Along with my Team mate Dark Angels, we got told we would be part of best army nominee










Also Nick rememeber to give me the slip of paper with me & my team mate ticket No














































Army in display cabint




































































































Also you can see more photos by the blogs

Best army nominee

http://www.the-vanus-temple.com/?p=2266#

Armies in general

http://www.the-vanus-temple.com/?p=2263#

Mart007 team mate own report

http://runeofstone.blogspot.com/

Just this has photo of us who where up for best army nominee, sadily I am hidden, however the GW web site should hopeful have a complete photo

Last blog that I seen so far with photos of me & my team mate armies

http://fromthefang.blogspot.com/2011/02/warhammer-40000-doubles-painting.html

Really happy with this.

My own Space Wolves (Mech) will be that Throne of Skulls April & July. Got some new models to help add a bit of sub theme to the force. For exsample my Dreadnought with Lascannon as seen is ment to be the Great Company Skald, the story teller. While my Plasma cannon arm dreadnought called Odin so has a Bionic eye converted onto his helmet & also has a lot of battle damnge to show how much damnge he has taken yet he is able to slaughter all who stand before the might of Russ & the Space Wolves.

So if your attending these events, make sure to check out my Space Wolves. Each & ever single model is converted.

Also I will be adding some new models to my Wolf Wing soon. Just new conversion idea I have. Waiting to see what the new Plastic Grey Knight Terminators offer when the spure are release first of all.

IP


----------

